# Etisalat & Aplle's iPhone...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So it's now released, locked of course, and the prices vary from free!! to AED9250 depending on the service you require...

That's a bit steep....

iPhone3G


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So it's now released, locked of course, and the prices vary from free!! to AED9250 depending on the service you require...
> 
> That's a bit steep....
> 
> iPhone3G


aplle you muppet


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

It's better to buy them overseas (fully unlocked) for cheaper. 

You can unlock them yourself using software if you haven't installed the very latest firmware. 

Once again Dubai shows that it's a monumental ripoff for this sort of stuff.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hah sorry was saying on the other thread how expensive it is. Doesn't seem to have pre-paid according to their website? HAH what a rip off at the rates

got mine factory unlocked here in Dubai way before they showed up at Etisalat for much cheaper AND i just use my prepaid Wasel card in it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What tariff are you on? As in what's the charge per month or is it all done on top up cards, do you "buy" blocks of gigs for example?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> From: APPLE IPHONE SALE [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Saturday, February 21, 2009 2:58 PMTo: Undisclosed recipients:Subject: BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE 3G 16GB UNLOCKEDImportance: High BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE 3G 16GB UNLOCKED WITH COMPLETE ACCESSORIES NEVER USEDCOMES ALONG WITH 12 MONTHS INTERNATIONAL WARRANTY.SIM FREE WORKS WITH ALLNETWORK . UNIT PRICE :: $300USD SHIPPING TYPE :: FEDEX EXPRESS AND UPS BUY 3 UNITS GET 1 UNIT FREE BOX CONTENTiPhoneStereo HeadsetDockDock Connector to USB CableUSB Power AdapterDocumentationCleaning/polishing clot FOR MORE INQUIRY CONTACT Email:: [email protected] PHONE: +447035944333


i got this mail today, saying in effect *$900 (AED830) for 4 units*..... UK Mobile phone number, hotmail address and a spoofed [email protected] return address. If things look too good to be true they usually are...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

nah i do the top up cards (wasel pre paid). You can get the data package on these cards as well, and prepay your data package.

I should do that, but havn't gotten around to it


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if the unlocked iphones have all of the same internet capabilities with the pre-paid data package as apposed to the one Etisalat are advertising now?? I am seriously looking at getting one, but the prices of the new plans are a bit crazy and I am not sure I want to go over to a post paid plan.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm on a UK PAYG "contract" through O2 with my iphone - you can still access all the Apps, Safari, push emails etc.

I sold my old iphone I bought in Abu Dhabi to someone in the UK, he unlocked it but boy did he have problems after.....he couldn't get the phone to function to it's full ability and in the end, binned it.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, the phone must be laced in gold. lol.


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hi all... been a while since i posted but off to UAE finally on Thursday 16th. 

My 02 contract with my iphone expired today, but I'm taking my old iphone with me. Is it possible to get this unlocked and then pay for one of Etisalat's contracts? Or if anyone else can give (simple) advice how to use my old iphone over there I would really appreciate it. I am totally lost without it. I don't really want a new one, just a way of using my old iphone so i can get emails etc. But please keep the advice simple!!! Mobile phones equate to maths for me - never any good with either of the technical stuff!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

google jailbreak software


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

*jailbreaking iphone*



Ogri750 said:


> google jailbreak software


hi

i have a iphone 3g 16GB.

i would like to jail break it. do u have any experiance with jailbreaking the iphone or know of anyone who has tried. i would like to know if it is worthwhile doing it. does it affect the phone & cause it to malfunction. pls let meknow.

thank you


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had an iPhone that had been unlocked via Jail Break.

The phone functioned fine, but when it was connected to the pc, you had to make sure that the firmware was not updated. The update would relock the phone.


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I had an iPhone that had been unlocked via Jail Break.
> 
> The phone functioned fine, but when it was connected to the pc, you had to make sure that the firmware was not updated. The update would relock the phone.



hi 

how did u jailbreak it. did u do it yourself or use somebody to help u.

thank you


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It was already done when I bought the phone.

If you google it, there are also video clips on you tube that show you how


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In Hong Kong (and a couple of other countries) Apple sells i-phones not locked with a specific provider. Why dont they do it elsewhere too 

16 GB 3GS iphone sells for approx 2500 AED  
http://store.apple.com/hk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTE2OTU


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

i got my phone on O2 and had it jailbroken and has been workin fine with Etisalat sim.
I would like to know if you can buy the data package seperatly from Etisalat so that you can check mail ect without wifi


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

Dubai Bob said:


> i got my phone on O2 and had it jailbroken and has been workin fine with Etisalat sim.
> I would like to know if you can buy the data package seperatly from Etisalat so that you can check mail ect without wifi


i dont know about etisalat. i am using du. i got my iphone from dubai before it was launched. it must have been unlocked already but not jailbroken cause the shop warned me never to update the firmware. i'm still using the old 2.0.2

did u jailbreak it yourself or did u use somebody to help u. i want to use one of the jailbreaking softwares of the net which u can buy, but dont know whether it is a scam or not. do u have any experiance with this.


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

ssc said:


> i dont know about etisalat. i am using du. i got my iphone from dubai before it was launched. it must have been unlocked already but not jailbroken cause the shop warned me never to update the firmware. i'm still using the old 2.0.2
> 
> did u jailbreak it yourself or did u use somebody to help u. i want to use one of the jailbreaking softwares of the net which u can buy, but dont know whether it is a scam or not. do u have any experiance with this.


I had to do it myself after i updated the apple software by mistake.
google quickpwn.exe for the software. Its worked fine for me


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> i got my phone on O2 and had it jailbroken and has been workin fine with Etisalat sim.
> I would like to know if you can buy the data package seperatly from Etisalat so that you can check mail ect without wifi


Etisalat do 2 "Mobile Internet" packages for this - 10MB per month for 25AED, or 100MB per month for 100AED I think. Any more than that and you are into their Mobile Broadband instead. I believe you can get them both pre and post-paid. For the former, you just have to have sufficient credit on the account at the appropriate time of the month.

Regarding unlocking, I have used iPhoneUnLock successfully - just upgraded my old 2G to the Version 3 software. Seems to be a bit heavier on battery use now tho......and of course, that's a sore subject if you just copped the Etisalat Blackberry upgrade


----------

